
Tim Cook just admitted Apple is working on a new computing platform - jonbaer
http://www.businessinsider.sg/tim-cook-apple-is-working-on-augmented-reality-projects-2016-8/#jkLARM6FFziE0L3w.97
======
Someone
_" The most popular example of AR today is the smash hit “Pokémon GO,” […]
It’s still very early days for the technology, which has loads of limitations
like requiring users to wear dorky headsets or being tethered to a powerful
computer."_

I wonder what a general audience makes of that combination.

